# Uhr im Vordergrund



## RRCRoady (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Gibts eigentlich eine Uhr die man wärend eines Spiels dezent in einem Eck eingeblendet lassen kann? 

Gruß


----------



## qwerkop23 (2. Juni 2012)

du kannst dir die zeit sowie fps mittels xfire in game anzeigen lassen.


----------



## RRCRoady (3. Juni 2012)

Na da nutz ich das Ding schon über Jahre und hab das noch gar nicht entdeckt 

Danke!


----------

